# Galaxy Note 2 Fell in water



## ajayritik (Mar 10, 2015)

It was one of my trip for my birthday and I dropped the phone in the sea water yesterday. 
I left the phone for around 1-2 hours after removing battery etc.
After coming back home I kept phone for charging and when I switched on the phone I saw a white/yellow screen and a red light blinking on the top. 
After that I have kept the phone as it is i.e. dismantled with the battery removed and SIM card and SD Card removed from the slot.
I know I did a mistake in having the phone charged in curiosity to check if it's gone bad.
It's just over 24 hrs since this happened. Should I leave it as it is for a day or two or more or should I try now.

Kindly suggest what should I do.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah.. You should not have charged it.. It may have caused excess damage.. For future purposes, if the phone falls in water, dry it gently using soft cloth and keep it inside rice box.. Rice absorbs moisture.
( never use hair dryer as well)


----------



## Minion (Mar 10, 2015)

I think you have damaged your phone completly by charging. Take it to service center see what they say I am afraid that you damaged your phone beyond repair.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2015)

The problem was when the phone fell in water the battery was almost drained. Hence I thought the phone may not be switching on because of the battery being low hence I tried charging it.

I had several times experienced my earlier phones like Nokia and Sony  getting drenched in rain but after keeping them dismantled for couple of days they were up and running.

*Now I have put them in rice bag. Should I leave it like that for a day or two or take it to the Service Center ASAP?*
So guys what's the worst case scenario for me here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> The problem was when the phone fell in water the battery was almost drained. Hence I thought the phone may not be switching on because of the battery being low hence I tried charging it.
> 
> I had several times experienced my earlier phones like Nokia and Sony  getting drenched in rain but after keeping them dismantled for couple of days they were up and running.
> 
> ...



Power IC may go kaput, which may render the mobo useless which means your phone may die.


----------



## Minion (Mar 11, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> The problem was when the phone fell in water the battery was almost drained. Hence I thought the phone may not be switching on because of the battery being low hence I tried charging it.
> 
> I had several times experienced my earlier phones like Nokia and Sony  getting drenched in rain but after keeping them dismantled for couple of days they were up and running.
> 
> ...



Nope take it to service center ASAP.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2015)

Feeling bad that I have to get rid of this phone.


----------



## Minion (Mar 11, 2015)

lets hope good.


----------



## amjath (Mar 11, 2015)

Put the phone in rice bag and place it under mild sun light for a day, then try powering up the device. Before that check if the device is completely dry


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> Put the phone in rice bag and place it under mild sun light for a day, then try powering up the device. Before that check if the device is completely dry



Trying it out now. Have kept it in rice bag yesterday night.

*However my main worry is that battery drained out completely when it fell in water. So I guess I should try to get a charged battery and put it and try. Without charging the phone I don't think I can check the display etc.
Any ideas?*


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2015)

Keep the phone in sunlight for 2hrs
no need to keep it in Rice 
remove the battery and case before keeping in sunlight


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2015)

So guys I will go for the option I was planning that is having the phone kept open with battery removed for a day or two.
So you guys saying have it kept preferably out in sun?
Nobody has still not responded to my query regarding battery being drained out.* After keeping it out in sun should I try with another battery?*


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> So guys I will go for the option I was planning that is having the phone kept open with battery removed for a day or two.
> So you guys saying have it kept preferably out in sun?
> Nobody has still not responded to my query regarding battery being drained out.* After keeping it out in sun should I try with another battery?*


Yes keep it outside SUN and it really works....
if the sunlight can kill foul smell bacteria from your shoes then it will also work for drying all the water out


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2015)

I will wait for one final call on whether I need to take it to Service center ASAP or should I leave it open in sun.

- - - Updated - - -

*Minion* suggesting to take it to Service Center ASAP.
*amjath *suggesting to put in rice bag and sun
*Zangetsu *suggesting to put out in sun


----------



## Minion (Mar 11, 2015)

No, Take it to service center they can tell you if your phone can be repaired else you only waste your time.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

Minion said:


> No, Take it to service center they can tell you if your phone can be repaired else you only waste your time.



What if they ask 10k for the repair work? His phone has been out of warranty for more than a year I think. In that case,  [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION], dump the samdung and get a Yureka/Oneplus One.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 11, 2015)

dont keep it in the sun etc
just take a bag of rice and keep the phone and battery separately in a netted bag in the bag of rice
the rice will absorb the moisture and cant be consumed later 
keep it for 2 days and dont disturb it
even if it boots etc now itll ruin the phone later thanks to hidden moisture
rice will absorb moisture from nooks and cranies,keeping it in the sun wont
sun might even cause more damage imho
dont keep it in the sun either trust me
also sea water spells even more trouble imho
id open it up and see once the rice thing is done or take it to a technician
sea water is bad in the long run


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2015)

[MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]: take it to service center and if charged exorbitantly than return back and follow other ideas


----------



## amjath (Mar 11, 2015)

If the phone fell into water, they will definitely charge lot more. Rather we can give it a try to dry it off. What if it boots after it gets dried. In a day or two, hope siomething good happens


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2015)

Well I left it in the rice sack in the morning and now took it back. I kept the battery back and put it for charging. 
At least the last couple of days I got red light blinking now that's gone as well.
I fear something bad would have happened.

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> No, Take it to service center they can tell you if your phone can be repaired else you only waste your time.


Looks like this is one wise decision which I should follow now. 


kkn13 said:


> dont keep it in the sun etc
> just take a bag of rice and keep the phone and battery separately in a netted bag in the bag of rice
> the rice will absorb the moisture and cant be consumed later
> keep it for 2 days and dont disturb it
> ...





Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]: take it to service center and if charged exorbitantly than return back and follow other ideas


Only thing I'm thinking should I keep it out in sun tomorrow early morning or not. 

I remember atleast 2-3 times my phone got drenched in rain fell in water pool but I was able to get it back in 2-3 days after leaving it in rice bag. All of the below.
*LG Optimus Net
Nokia 5420
Sony Ericcson K750i. 
*
And these were not quite lesser priced than my current Note2.

- - - Updated - - -

Got it checked at a local mobile store.
The first guy didn't have another spare battery to check so he connected some meter and told phone body looks ok and that I need to leave it and collect tomorrow.
The second guy put a new battery and I heard a sound as if the phone booted with a green light but no display, the guy was saying maybe the display is gone and needs the phone to be left for longer period to have it checked.
I think maybe tomorrow I need to take it to Samsung Service Center.


----------



## icebags (Mar 12, 2015)

well, just don't put it under direct sunlight, there is always a chance that some components may get damaged due to excess light radiation.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 12, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Well I left it in the rice sack in the morning and now took it back. I kept the battery back and put it for charging.
> At least the last couple of days I got red light blinking now that's gone as well.
> I fear something bad would have happened.
> 
> ...



yeah
i highly suggest getting it checked because sea water spells trouble for internal components


----------



## Minion (Mar 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What if they ask 10k for the repair work? His phone has been out of warranty for more than a year I think. In that case,  [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION], dump the samdung and get a Yureka/Oneplus One.



unfortunately to know that he has to take his phone to service center.


----------



## amjath (Mar 12, 2015)

icebags said:


> well, just don't put it under direct sunlight, there is always a chance that some components may get damaged due to excess light radiation.



Exactly, thats why i pointed out in my first post to keep it "under mild sun light"


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 12, 2015)

I got the good news finally. I gave the phone to Samsung Service center and they said Motherboard and Display are gone and I need to shell out 13k to repair this.
This doesn't look a good deal to me. If the phone was in working condition I don't think it would have fetched more than 12k. 
So unless there is some sentimental thing I think I better leave the phone as it is.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Good Idea..Not worth spending so much on it.. better get a new phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I got the good news finally. I gave the phone to Samsung Service center and they said Motherboard and Display are gone and I need to shell out 13k to repair this.
> This doesn't look a good deal to me. If the phone was in working condition I don't think it would have fetched more than 12k.
> So unless there is some sentimental thing I think I better leave the phone as it is.



13k for that 2 year old crap? 

Better buy a new Yureka for 9k or Oneplus One for 22k. Even that 9k Yureka is miles better than Note 2.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 12, 2015)

*All this because I got overexcited playing in sea waves.*
I requested the service center guys to leave it like that for couple of hours and see if drying works.
I have read last nite in couple of forums wherein people were able to have the phone up by keeping it in rice bag etc.
But in my case maybe damage has already been done.
I'm planning to opt for either a basic phone without any Android or anyother OS or go for basic Android phone.
Don't have the budget for anything over 4k now.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

Let it be now it has happened and don't over blame yourself.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 12, 2015)

One last question. Can I still have any chance in case I Leave it to dry either in sun or a rice bag?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2015)

Its Summer time and u can keep from 11.30 am to 2.00 pm


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Its Summer time and u can keep from 11.30 am to 2.00 pm



Are you kidding or serious?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Are you kidding or serious?



serious not kidding


----------



## amjath (Mar 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Its Summer time and u can keep from 11.30 am to 2.00 pm





ajayritik said:


> Are you kidding or serious?


Don't keep in direct sunlight. If you place a working phone in direct sunlight, it will some problem for display until the heat goes off. So place it in shady place where you get heat from sunlight and not direct sun light


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 13, 2015)

1. My only doubt is after this guy confirmed that the motherboard is gone and display is gone will it help by keeping this out in sun.
2. Secondly I remember the other day when I showed to other service center guy he put new battery and then I heard the sound that we normally hear when the phone gets switched off or if we restart the phone. I Guess if mother board had a problem then it should not have given that boot up sound.

Any ideas?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2015)

My friend used hair dryer to dry the phone and the phone was never to be seen again.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> One last question. Can I still have any chance in case I Leave it to dry either in sun or a rice bag?



its worth a try
if i were you,id keep it in a bag of rice with everything open(battery cover,battery etc) and wait for 3-4 days
then attempt to open it by following youtube tear-down videos
then try cleaning the components and try using another battery to boot it up(dont spend money at all,borrow one or something)
^^try the above before doing anything else
you have nothing to lose by trying it at this point
ive done this to my 9790 before and it worked(seawater situation in my case too)
only my back button broke,rest of the phone was fine and was still usable despite everything

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> 1. My only doubt is after this guy confirmed that the motherboard is gone and display is gone will it help by keeping this out in sun.
> 2. Secondly I remember the other day when I showed to other service center guy he put new battery and then I heard the sound that we normally hear when the phone gets switched off or if we restart the phone. I Guess if mother board had a problem then it should not have given that boot up sound.
> 
> Any ideas?



dont try heating it with a hair dryer or the sun youll only make it worse
my advice regarding bag of rice and opening it up is worth a try at this point and wont break anything(if you follow youtube guides on opening it up carefully)


----------



## icebags (Mar 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> Exactly, thats why i pointed out in my first post to keep it "under mild sun light"



well, intensity of light is not always the matter, semiconductors/metals sometimes respond to specific frequencies. and sunlight is a lot of frequencies together. nowadays many components come without insulation covers or as bare semiconductors for cost cutting, they tend to get affected easily. watch this video :

i would say don't expose an electronic item to direct sunlight unless its meant for that, once i damaged my mouse like that.

[YOUTUBE]SrDfRCi1UV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 14, 2015)

yeah UV etc can really cause havoc in your components


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah UV etc can really cause havoc in your components



But still exposing them directly to it is also not a good idea.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> But still exposing them directly to it is also not a good idea.



i know,im saying the same thing bro!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 14, 2015)

I asked the Samsung Service Center guy to keep the phone with him for more couple of days and just check in case it works.
He called me in the evening today and informed that there is no change in the phone issue.
I would have to shell out 13k to fix the problem.
Now I have two options.
1. Getting this checked at some other store
2. Remove the battery and keep it in rice sack for 3 days.

*Practically looks like the phone may not be up again. *
Not sure if the motherboard and display goes bad then there would be any likelihood of they working again by just keeping them in rice sack or out in sun.

Any further ideas?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2015)

No point in spending 13k for getting it fixed. You can buy better phones at that price.
Phone's motherboard related problems aren't easy to fix. Replacing mobo parts like PowerIC is cumbersome and requires good soldering skills. 

If water has anyhow reacted with any of the metallic circuit, the phone will have a slow death despite repair work and you may not know when the phone will die. 

My old Nokia 6303 experienced the same fate and went dead. The display still works though.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 15, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I asked the Samsung Service Center guy to keep the phone with him for more couple of days and just check in case it works.
> He called me in the evening today and informed that there is no change in the phone issue.
> I would have to shell out 13k to fix the problem.
> Now I have two options.
> ...



saiyangoku is right
I think you should try 2. and see how it goes first

if no results,try asking locally and see
if thats too pricey,best is to buy a new phone,no point repairing it imho
my friend bought a used well-maintained Note 2 last week for 14k itself,looks new and unused,so i feel 13k is a rip off

- - - Updated - - -

ps- getting it done cheap and locally is risky sometimes especially since samsung phones have malfunctions from time to time and burst into flames etc
i think try 2. and if no hope,get a new phone
repairing power components on mobo is risky and the phone will never feel the same again


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 15, 2015)

Is there any amount I will get if I sell this as it is.
I know this maybe a dumb question but still.
I'm preferring to do the below:
*1. Keep it in rice sack for 3-4 Days
2. Get it repaired locally if it's possible for around 5k like that and use it for few days and then sell it off for around 11k.
*
What do you guys think?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 15, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Is there any amount I will get if I sell this as it is.
> I know this maybe a dumb question but still.
> I'm preferring to do the below:
> *1. Keep it in rice sack for 3-4 Days
> ...



Is there any guarantee that it will work after investing 5k in it? And do you have a buyer who is willing to buy it for that around 11k mark?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 16, 2015)

Straight question
*With the current condition that the phone is in now can I get any money for this if I try selling it or it's as good as throwing it in e-waste?*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Straight question
> *With the current condition that the phone is in now can I get any money for this if I try selling it or it's as good as throwing it in e-waste?*



You can try exchanging it for other phone/accessories but do remember the products you buy in exchange may be priced much higher than the online stores.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You can try exchanging it for other phone/accessories but do remember the products you buy in exchange may be priced much higher than the online stores.



Saiyan and any other folks please let me know how can I get rid of this for some price.
Can you give more details?


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 16, 2015)

It might be possible to get it fixed cheaply ( local) and then sell it on olx/ exchange it for new phone.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 16, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> It might be possible to get it fixed cheaply ( local) *and then sell it on olx/ exchange it for new phone.*



I understand getting it fixed locally for lesser cost but selling it on olx will be a pain is it? Just in case that phone at later point going bad.
Also if I exchange it as it is will the seller give any amount.
So I come back to same question. 
Will I be getting any amount on this? If so how much can I expect?
2-3k?

- - - Updated - - -



ashs1 said:


> It might be possible to get it fixed cheaply ( local) *and then sell it on olx/ exchange it for new phone.*



I understand getting it fixed locally for lesser cost but selling it on olx will be a pain is it? Just in case that phone at later point going bad.
Also if I exchange it as it is will the seller give any amount.
So I come back to same question. 
Will I be getting any amount on this? If so how much can I expect?
2-3k?


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 16, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Is there any amount I will get if I sell this as it is.
> I know this maybe a dumb question but still.
> I'm preferring to do the below:
> *1. Keep it in rice sack for 3-4 Days
> ...



try 1. first trust me
if it works ,try selling it or use it for a while more

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> I understand getting it fixed locally for lesser cost but selling it on olx will be a pain is it? Just in case that phone at later point going bad.
> Also if I exchange it as it is will the seller give any amount.
> So I come back to same question.
> Will I be getting any amount on this? If so how much can I expect?
> ...



try the rice sack method and see
if you want to sell it,try selling it for parts(whats left of it),youll get a much higher price
i suggest trying the rice sack thing first though
it might take a while,maybe a week no harm trying


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Saiyan and any other folks please let me know how can I get rid of this for some price.
> Can you give more details?



You can get a 32 GB Nexus 6 for 36k (normal price 44k) by exchanging your Note 2 on flipkart. That's the best price you can get right now. I don't think flipkart checks if the phone is working.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 16, 2015)

^^ Yeah worth a try 
I wouldnt advice N6 though,rather get Moto Turbo
N6 is kinda overpriced


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> ^^ Yeah worth a try
> I wouldnt advice N6 though,rather get Moto Turbo
> N6 is kinda overpriced



Exchange offer is currently applicable to Nexus 6 only.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You can get a 32 GB Nexus 6 for 36k (normal price 44k) by exchanging your Note 2 on flipkart. That's the best price you can get right now. I don't think flipkart checks if the phone is working.





kkn13 said:


> ^^ Yeah worth a try
> I wouldnt advice N6 though,rather get Moto Turbo
> N6 is kinda overpriced



So you guys are saying Flipkart doesn't even check if the display is working or not if the phone is getting on.
That sounds quite weird.
Right now I don't have the bucks. The max I can shell out is 5k.
Ideally I think it's better for me to get a basic phone for around 3k like that and later down the line I can invest in better specs phone like Samsung etc.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 16, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> So you guys are saying Flipkart doesn't even check if the display is working or not if the phone is getting on.
> That sounds quite weird.
> Right now I don't have the bucks. The max I can shell out is 5k.
> Ideally I think it's better for me to get a basic phone for around 3k like that and later down the line I can invest in better specs phone like Samsung etc.



then try and getting the phone to work in the meantime
once its working,sell it locally and buy a decent phone on a budget such as Yureka or something
dont get samsung trust me,especially since the ones which came after Note 2 and S3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> So you guys are saying Flipkart doesn't even check if the display is working or not if the phone is getting on.
> That sounds quite weird.
> Right now I don't have the bucks. The max I can shell out is 5k.
> Ideally I think it's better for me to get a basic phone for around 3k like that and later down the line I can invest in better specs phone like Samsung etc.



Samdung and good specifications don't go together


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Samdung and good specifications don't go together



true dat!! XD
Phones such as Yureka and OPO need an award for better vfm,design and even ASS than samsung


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *Samdung* and good specifications don't go together



This was not a typo right?

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> true dat!! XD
> Phones such as Yureka and OPO need an award for better vfm,design and even ASS than samsung



What's XD?
What's OPO?

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> then try and getting the phone to work in the meantime
> once its working,sell it locally and buy a decent phone on a budget such as Yureka or something
> dont get samsung trust me,especially* since the ones which came after Note 2 and S3*



I agree with you on the bolded part.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 17, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> This was not a typo right?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



XD is a laughing smiley (  ) 

OPO - One Plus One


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> This was not a typo right?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Not a typo 

XD is an emoji like 

OPO= oneplus one


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2015)

I heard lots of hype on both the models mentioned.
Not sure if they have lived upto the hype.


----------



## amjath (Mar 17, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I heard lots of hype on both the models mentioned.
> Not sure if they have lived upto the hype.


Both lived and delivered. It's still delivering


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 17, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> This was not a typo right?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



XD is a smiley 
OPO=One Plus One

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> I heard lots of hype on both the models mentioned.
> Not sure if they have lived upto the hype.



yeah the hype is worth it this time!!
Very well made-both hardware and software


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I heard lots of hype on both the models mentioned.
> Not sure if they have lived upto the hype.



Have a yureka at home and my sister is wasting the hardware on Whatsapp and selfies only 
3 of my friends has OPO and I don't think they'll get any samdung phone now. (2 of them had S4 previously)


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Have a yureka at home and my sister is wasting the hardware on Whatsapp and selfies only
> 3 of my friends has OPO and I don't think they'll get any samdung phone now. (2 of them had S4 previously)



At that price I bet anyone would seriously consider Samsung.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> At that price I bet anyone would seriously consider Samsung.



I didn't get you.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> At that price I bet anyone would seriously consider Samsung.



thats the sad part


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> At that price I bet anyone would seriously consider Samsung.





kkn13 said:


> thats the sad part



Can someone please tell me what you are trying to imply with these statements?
Personally I don't think I have the budget to buy anything over 5k.
Strictly want to be under 3k and once I have some money then maybe I should look for some mobile over 5k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone please tell me what you are trying to imply with these statements?
> Personally I don't think I have the budget to buy anything over 5k.
> Strictly want to be under 3k and once I have some money then maybe I should look for some mobile over 5k.



For 3-5k you can buy any simple non-touchscreen non-smart phone from Nokia or Samsung (yes, this wasn't a typo either  ) which suits you. But if you want a smartphone, Redmi 1s for 6k would be your best option.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2015)

Currently using my mom's redmi1s which I had bought for her birthday.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 18, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone please tell me what you are trying to imply with these statements?
> Personally I don't think I have the budget to buy anything over 5k.
> Strictly want to be under 3k and once I have some money then maybe I should look for some mobile over 5k.



sorry we did go a bit off topic
as we were saying,dont get another samsung product,all their stuff made after S3 and Note 2 are poorly made and wont match up 
whats your final budget?I highly suggesting trying to get the phone to boot/sell it off and getting something like Yureka,Moto E2,Redmi 2 later on
you wont miss losing out on anything coming from a higher end device such as Note 2 if you go in for the phones i just mentioned 

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> Currently using my mom's redmi1s which I had bought for her birthday.



I think spending 3-5k on a really low end phone will be a waste,instead get something simple for 2k from Nokia or samsung(dont get their smartphones,their "dumb" phones arent bad like their other products)
then save up and get Moto E2,Zenfone,Redmi 2,Yureka or something later


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2015)

[MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION], Exchange offer available on Moto G (2014).
3k discount if you exchange your Note 2. I know its not much, but 3k is better than nothing.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah but you are going to need IMEI for the exchange.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah but you are going to need IMEI for the exchange.



Pardon my ignorance but what's that?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what's that?



IMEI Number= International Mobile Equipment Identity Number


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah but you are going to need IMEI for the exchange.



itll be present on the box and bill...
no issues


----------



## $hadow (Mar 22, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> itll be present on the box and bill...
> no issues



Granted he has the box. I lost mine after 2 months or so.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Granted he has the box. I lost mine after 2 months or so.



My mom says Im too much like my grandad:-
I keep the boxes for all my products even after I sell/give them away or expired warranty
It has vital info such as IMEI,serial no etc
never know when it might come in handy


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah but you are going to need IMEI for the exchange.





ajayritik said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what's that?






SaiyanGoku said:


> IMEI Number= International Mobile Equipment Identity Number



Can we get IMEI number only if the phone display is working.
I didn't understand the context of IMEI number with my issue.
Yes I have the box with me. 
I always keep the boxes of phones that I have with me including bill.
*Infact I still have box of a Nokia Phone along with bill which got stolen some years back.*
Today I think I will pick up the phone from the Samsung Service Center.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 23, 2015)

You can get the IMEI no. From your job card ( of samsung's service centre) as well. Check your job card.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Can we get IMEI number only if the phone display is working.
> I didn't understand the context of IMEI number with my issue.
> Yes I have the box with me.
> I always keep the boxes of phones that I have with me including bill.
> ...



You can get it from the back of the box. Its written there with the MRP and all other info. It'll be required in case you wanted to exchange it for some other phone from flipkart.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Can we get IMEI number only if the phone display is working.
> I didn't understand the context of IMEI number with my issue.
> Yes I have the box with me.
> I always keep the boxes of phones that I have with me including bill.
> ...



IMEI is required to exchange the phone. You can find it on the box along with other details.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2015)

Finally my baby is back with me after a brief stay at Samsung Service Center.
On they way back I showed it to couple of local service center guys who are insisting that I leave the phone with them.
However I refused.
So maybe next couple of days it needs to go into Rice bag.
Later I need to check it out.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> My mom says Im too much like my grandad:-
> I keep the boxes for all my products even after I sell/give them away or expired warranty
> It has vital info such as IMEI,serial no etc
> never know when it might come in handy


Certainly not the case with me. This is the reason I always have a pic of the vital details. I am prone to loosing my boxes.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2015)

sagarverma said:


> Don't know how much it help...



Height of desperation!


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 23, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Height of desperation!



worth a try
either way,try and sell it asap
sea water has long term effects on electronics

My old house was on Juhu beach Mumbai
every year,all our electronics used to develop issues thanks to the moisture etc
I can imagine what would happen after direct contact


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah so you should give rice bag a shot. And do not use hair dryer.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> worth a try
> either way,try and sell it asap
> sea water has long term effects on electronics
> 
> ...



So what do you suggest bro?
1. Selling it off
2. Trying the rice bag trick.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Yeah so you should give rice bag a shot. And do not use hair dryer.



So buddy how long do you think I should have it in the rice bag?
Ideally I would want to have only the battery removed rather than everything removed as it was shown in Youtube video.
You think it wouldn't suffice if I just remove the battery alone instead of everything.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> So what do you suggest bro?
> 1. Selling it off
> 2. Trying the rice bag trick.



3. Exchange it from flipkart. I don't think shopkeeper will take it and even if he does, you'll not get good phone from him. (One rarely gets good phones in shops these days)


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 3. Exchange it from flipkart. I don't think shopkeeper will take it and even if he does, you'll not get good phone from him. (One rarely gets good phones in shops these days)



I forgot to ask suggestion from my dear friend saiyanGoku.
Thanks bro!

- - - Updated - - -

I will wait for couple of more guys suggestions and take a call.


----------



## amjath (Mar 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 3. Exchange it from flipkart. *I don't think shopkeeper *will take it and even if he does, you'll not get good phone from him. (One rarely gets good phones in shops these days)



Neither will flipkart delivery guy IMO


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

amjath said:


> Neither will flipkart delivery guy IMO



Note 2 is discontinued. Even if his phone was alive, they wouldn't sell it back. Chances are it will end up in a dumpster or sent for recycling. Still worth giving a shot using COD as payment method.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 23, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> So what do you suggest bro?
> 1. Selling it off
> 2. Trying the rice bag trick.
> 
> ...



Try 2. then 1. 
keep it for 2-3 days
no harm in keeping

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Note 2 is discontinued. Even if his phone was alive, they wouldn't sell it back. Chances are it will end up in a dumpster or sent for recycling. Still worth giving a shot using COD as payment method.



worth a try I guess but first Local should be tried first,might get a decent deal


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Try 2. then 1.
> keep it for 2-3 days
> no harm in keeping
> 
> ...



Umm, Moto G, Zenphone 5, Redmi 2, Yureka, Lenovo A6000 are all online exclusive launches. 
Local shops will again push him for another samdung crap just to exchange the previous one.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Umm, Moto G, Zenphone 5, Redmi 2, Yureka, Lenovo A6000 are all online exclusive launches.
> Local shops will again push him for another samdung crap just to exchange the previous one.



He doesnt need to purchase from local shops
He can sell locally and buy online also 
Flipkart exchanges for low-mid ranger generally dont have good deals
you can buy a new phone and keep your old one for the "exchange offer price" most of the times


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 24, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Note 2 is discontinued. Even if his phone was alive, they wouldn't sell it back. Chances are it will end up in a dumpster or sent for recycling. Still worth giving a shot using COD as payment method.


Are all models available on flipkart have this exchange offer?


kkn13 said:


> Try 2. then 1.
> keep it for 2-3 days
> no harm in keeping
> worth a try I guess but first Local should be tried first,might get a decent deal


Ok for the next 2 days I will have it in the rice bag.
But you still didn't answer my question just removing the battery and keeping it in rice bag will suffice right?


SaiyanGoku said:


> Umm, Moto G, Zenphone 5, Redmi 2, Yureka, Lenovo A6000 are all online exclusive launches.
> Local shops will again push him for another samdung crap just to exchange the previous one.


I seriously doubt if any local shop guy is going to take this in exchange I'm pretty much sure they will tell this is not worth for them to purchase considering both Display and Board gone.


kkn13 said:


> He doesnt need to purchase from local shops
> He can sell locally and buy online also
> Flipkart exchanges for low-mid ranger generally dont have good deals
> you can buy a new phone and keep your old one for the "exchange offer price" most of the times


Not clear with your points above.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Are all models available on flipkart have this exchange offer?
> ~snip~



Nope, selected phones are available under exchange.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 24, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Are all models available on flipkart have this exchange offer?
> 
> Ok for the next 2 days I will have it in the rice bag.
> But you still didn't answer my question just removing the battery and keeping it in rice bag will suffice right?
> ...



my point is-
try and dry out the phone
sell it locally
buy a new phone online

exchanging on flikart example(most of the time)-
10k for old phone +30k for new one
40k for new phone only

whereas-
other sites-

new phone only-30k

so you might as well sell the phone locally where youll get a better price than use exchange(most of the time)
you have to decide on phone,look for deals etc first to find out for sure


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

I would still say that you should put the phone in the rice bag for a few days. And then try to purchase the phone via Fk but only COD.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 24, 2015)

[MENTION=129348]shadow[/MENTION] @ kkn13.
You both have still not replied on my question.
*just removing the battery and keeping it in rice bag will suffice right?*


----------



## Minion (Mar 24, 2015)

Nothing can be said but you should give it a try and hope for best.


----------



## amjath (Mar 24, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> [MENTION=129348]shadow[/MENTION] @ kkn13.
> You both have still not replied on my question.
> *just removing the battery and keeping it in rice bag will suffice right?*



Remove the battery, Keep the battery and the phone and forget it for 2 days

- - - Updated - - -

So its been 2 weeks and 11 pages of discussion and you did put it in the rice yet?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

amjath said:


> Remove the battery, Keep the battery and the phone and forget it for 2 days
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> So its been 2 weeks and 11 pages of discussion and you did put it in the rice yet?



He was exploring options


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 24, 2015)

amjath said:


> Remove the battery, Keep the battery and the phone and forget it for 2 days
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> So its been 2 weeks and 11 pages of discussion and you did put it in the rice yet?


I put it for couple of days i.e. March 10th and March 11th.
It went on vacation at Service center from March 12th- March 23.
Now again from March 24 morning it's back in Rice bag.


$hadow said:


> He was exploring options


Exactly!


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2015)

Do you know why people recomend putting electronics in rice bag? 


Spoiler



It happens to the best of us. You drop your phone in the toilet, or you spill something on your keyboard. Put it in a bag, fill it with rice shake it, and let the bag slightly open (you don't want it air tight) and leave it out overnight.



Spoiler



The rice will attract a little asian that will quietly come fix it for you while you sleep.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 25, 2015)

Ur phone fell in water on 10th March
Today is 24th

Ab tak to aise hi sukh jana chahiye tha!

Rice or no rice!!!


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 25, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> [MENTION=129348]shadow[/MENTION] @ kkn13.
> You both have still not replied on my question.
> *just removing the battery and keeping it in rice bag will suffice right?*



yeah keep it separately(not touching)

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> Ur phone fell in water on 10th March
> Today is 24th
> 
> Ab tak to aise hi sukh jana chahiye tha!
> ...



it has a small chance 
moisture can be trapped for a long time,wont dry up on its own
there will be damage surely
rice is the first thing op should have done instead of the service centre


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2015)

LG G2 (AT&T) unlocked 32 GB is available for 15k on geb.ebay.in

I bought my E970 from the same seller and its working fine.

What would you rather opt for, weak phone with 1 year warranty (include all of samdung too) which may require ASS or great phone without warranty which may not require ASS at all?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Ur phone fell in water on 10th March
> Today is 24th
> 
> Ab tak to aise hi sukh jana chahiye tha!
> ...



Babu Moshoi, where were you all these days?
Great to see you here in this thread.
I sent you New Year Greetings but it bounced.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> LG G2 (AT&T) unlocked 32 GB is available for 15k on geb.ebay.in
> 
> I bought my E970 from the same seller and its working fine.
> 
> What would you rather opt for, weak phone with 1 year warranty (include all of samdung too) which may require ASS or great phone without warranty which may not require ASS at all?



I will wait till Saturday or Sunday this week and then take a call.
Anyways I have one more doubt which I will ask only on Sunday coz it may confuse others if I ask now.
So for now my phone is going to enjoy in Rice bag!

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> yeah keep it separately(not touching)
> 
> 
> rice is the first thing op should have done instead of the service centre


Yes boss kept it in rice bag again.
I started off with keeping it in rice bag but I think couple of guys here told me to take it to Service Center ASAP.
So I followed those instructions.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> LG G2 (AT&T) unlocked 32 GB is available for 15k on geb.ebay.in
> 
> I bought my E970 from the same seller and its working fine.
> 
> What would you rather opt for, weak phone with 1 year warranty (include all of samdung too) which may require ASS or great phone without warranty which may not require ASS at all?



Was this post intended for me?
I'm not too gung ho about LG Phones. 
Last time I bought LG Optimus net I had to sell it for such a low price.
It's tough selling brands other than Samsung in the market. Atleast some time back.
Also wouldn't it be a risk getting this without warranty.
Just in case things go bad.
Also when I bought Samsung Galaxy S2 couple of years ago I know similar LG model was quite famous I think G1.
So I guess this one also will be good.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2015)

This thread has went 12 pages I hope OP get the result he wanted.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Was this post intended for me?
> I'm not too gung ho about LG Phones.
> Last time I bought LG Optimus net I had to sell it for such a low price.
> It's tough selling brands other than Samsung in the market. Atleast some time back.
> ...



Yes, it was intended to you as you are the one who needs a good phone right now. 

14+ months and my E970 hasn't required ASS. I took the risk of buying it and it paid off. Actually I was going to buy a Moto G back then but couldn't resist E970's hardware. 

You don't buy phone to sell them unless you are a shopkeeper. You buy them for personal use. I can use my E970 for another 2-2.5 years and then give it away to a cousin or even use it as a backup phone.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes, it was intended to you as you are the one who needs a good phone right now.
> 
> 14+ months and my E970 hasn't required ASS. I took the risk of buying it and it paid off. Actually I was going to buy a Moto G back then but couldn't resist E970's hardware.
> 
> You don't buy phone to sell them unless you are a shopkeeper. You buy them for personal use. I can use my E970 for another 2-2.5 years and then give it away to a cousin or even use it as a backup phone.



Two things.
Doesn't look like I will invest on anything over 5k on a new phone now. Very tight on budget.
Also regarding selling off the phone I don't think will use phone more than 2 years also there is high probability of selling it off than giving to anybody I know.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 28, 2015)

So should I take out the gun now?
It's been resting for 2 days in the rice bag.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> So should I take out the *gun* now?
> It's been resting for 2 days in the rice bag.



I thought your phone was damaged


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> So should I take out the gun now?
> It's been resting for 2 days in the rice bag.



The phone has Ripened now take it out


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> The phone has Ripened now take it out



Tough luck. 
Atleast last time before I gave it to service center folks some light was blinking on the top of the front screen.
Now I don't seen any light when I charge the phone.
Also looks like the power button has become some what loose.
Almost over nite charging has not helped anything.
Will see if I can take it to a local store today.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Tough luck.
> Atleast last time before I gave it to service center folks some light was blinking on the top of the front screen.
> Now I don't seen any light when I charge the phone.
> Also looks like the power button has become some what loose.
> ...



Looks like you need to buy a coffin for your phone soon.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Looks like you need to buy a coffin for your phone soon.


Well the lights are back on. When I charge the phone the green light on the top of the window is on.
I showed it to couple of other local guys. One of them is telling " Mare hue ko Zinda nahin kar sakte"
Giving one last shot with one local phone technician.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Looks like you need to buy a coffin for your phone soon.



Yes maybe I need to order one very soon. 
Will keep you posted on the funeral ceremony.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 31, 2015)

^^So did you decide on any phone yet?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 31, 2015)

$hadow said:


> ^^So did you decide on any phone yet?



Currently thinking of not investing anything more than 5k on any new phone currently.
May move away from Android phones or get and Android phone which has decent features for price mentioned above.


----------



## amjath (Mar 31, 2015)

extend a bit and get Moto E 1st gen if avaialble


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 31, 2015)

or maybe I need to explore the option as someone suggested of exchanging this dead phone with new phone.
I think it's time I explore this option now.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> extend a bit and get Moto E 1st gen if avaialble



Not a big fan of this budget phones including Redmi1s. Hence I was thinking of getting a basic phone.
I think with Moto E I heard one negative is camera I guess apart from that it's good I believe.
I guess it's price is around 6k.
Would this be a better bet than Redmi1s. If not then I will get a basic phone.

- - - Updated - - -

Story mein twist happened.
Gave the phone to another phone repair guy yesterday.
He is saying mobo was wet but now is fine and is working but display is gone.
So if Display is repaired phone should be ok.
Display will cost around 10-11k.
He can have the display fit of some other phone which is similar if I'm ok.
*My question is when Samsung Service center guy says display is around 7k how come this guys is quoting around 10k. And also saying he can have it replaced with another existing phone.*

- - - Updated - - -

Any ideas guys?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> or maybe I need to explore the option as someone suggested of exchanging this dead phone with new phone.
> I think it's time I explore this option now.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


LOL for 10-11k you can buy a better and newer phone instead of a screen for an old phone. 

Redmi 1s with AOSP based roms is far better than Moto E. Today, I used a friend's Redmi 2 on stock MIUI 6 and it felt good. No lags or glitches or heating which was on stock MIUI5 on Redmi 1s. So if you can get Redmi 1s for 4.5-5.5k (read some website was selling unpacked boxes officially which were returned) and wait for MIUI6 (or flash AOSP based rom) it'll be the best android you can get in that budget.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 31, 2015)

Just want to add one more point. He said he has similar phone of other customer and he can take the display out of that phone and have it put in my phone and that may cost around 2-3k.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Just want to add one more point. He said he has similar phone of other customer and he can take the display out of that phone and have it put in my phone and that may cost around 2-3k.



so you are saying,he will remove the display of another Note 2 and put it in your phone?for 2-3k?
thats worth a try imho,better to try this than settle for Moto E 1st gen etc
Nothing to lose for 2-3k as such

Just ensure you ask him to give you the old parts of your phone (incase it doesnt work out and you have to return it)
they usually discard/scrap old parts

Good Luck!! Glad to know you found such a deal otherwise such an expensive purchase would have gone in "paani"!! (LOL   )

Do let us know the progress!!

A word of caution btw,dont be surprised if the bezels are scratched etc,repairing a samsung phone = slight scratches to the silver bezel


ALSO- specifically warn him,that if something goes wrong etc ,you WILL come back and get a refund from him/get the damage repaired for free


----------



## Grey Point Zero (Apr 1, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> or maybe I need to explore the option as someone suggested of exchanging this dead phone with new phone.
> I think it's time I explore this option now.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...




Or you can just buy my Note 2, brought in India when I was last there, excellent condition, no scratches etc.


----------



## Minion (Apr 1, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Just want to add one more point. He said he has similar phone of other customer and he can take the display out of that phone and have it put in my phone and that may cost around 2-3k.



If he is saying he will use display of other customer it goes same with you too he may change your motherboard or battery.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Currently thinking of not investing anything more than 5k on any new phone currently.
> May move away from Android phones or get and Android phone which has decent features for price mentioned above.



At this budget windows provide a better deal.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 1, 2015)

Minion said:


> If he is saying he will use display of other customer it goes same with you too he may change your motherboard or battery.


Yep he mentioned the same.
He said will check with the other guy if he is OK to give display of his phone then he will put that in my phone.
However if the other is guy is not ok to use his display will check with him if he wants motherboard to be replaced with mine. Then he will pay me certain amount and take off the my motherboard.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> At this budget windows provide a better deal.



I somehow don't seem to like Windows Phone unless they are above 10k models.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

This is a perspective. I feel windows perform best at that sub 10k budget.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2015)

Latest update from the phone repair guy is that the other phone display also is gone so he can' replace my display with the other phone's.
1.I would have to shell out around 8k minimum to get the display changed 
2. I should try to see if I can exchange this phone online somewhere
3. I should dump this phone and get a new phone


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Latest update from the phone repair guy is that the other phone display also is gone so he can' replace my display with the other phone's.
> 1.I would have to *shell out around 8k minimum* to get the display changed
> 2. I should try to see if I can exchange this phone online somewhere
> 3. I should dump this phone and get a new phone



instead get a brand new on 8k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Latest update from the phone repair guy is that the other phone display also is gone so he can' replace my display with the other phone's.
> 1.I would have to shell out around 8k minimum to get the display changed
> 2. I should try to see if I can exchange this phone online somewhere
> 3. I should dump this phone and get a new phone



2 or 3. For 7K there's Redmi 2, Lenovo A6000, Moto E2 and for 9k there's Yureka.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 3, 2015)

not worth repairing for 8k,sell the phone and get one of the phones [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] mentioned above


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> instead get a brand new on 8k


Actually my current budget in only 5k.
Since initially he was suggesting that he may get it fixed for under 5k I was ok with it. I also thought I would give the phone later to my daughter.
But 8k I don't think cuts the deal.
My only worry is now this is not even going to fetch 3k like that?

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> 2 or 3. For 7K there's Redmi 2, Lenovo A6000, Moto E2 and for 9k there's Yureka.



What about option 2? Do you know of any online offers for anything exchange. 
Will these guys not check the old phone before giving new phone?
As mentioned not thinking anything more than 5k at the max 6k.

- - - Updated - - -

Hence my dear friends request you to help me in getting some online offer wherein I can exchange this masterpiece.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2015)

guys anyone?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

They won't give you a exchange for a sub 10k phone unless you have a Asha phone which MS will replace. If you can stretch it I would strongly recommend getting yureka but if not redmi 2 is good.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2015)

$hadow said:


> They won't give you a exchange for a sub 10k phone unless you have a Asha phone which MS will replace. If you can stretch it I would strongly recommend getting yureka but if not redmi 2 is good.



Actually too be honest I may get a good phone around my anniversary and have been asked to adjust with any decent phone or my mom's redmi 1s. 
So ideally I would prefer any phone around 5k. Yureka if I get around 2k for my Note2.
*Also one more thing now that the guys is telling motherboard is working can I connect the phone to PC and take backup of the pics etc.*


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Actually too be honest I may get a good phone around my anniversary and have been asked to adjust with any decent phone or my mom's redmi 1s.
> So ideally I would prefer any phone around 5k. Yureka if I get around 2k for my Note2.
> *Also one more thing now that the guys is telling motherboard is working can I connect the phone to PC and take backup of the pics etc.*


You don't have your pics on the ext sd card?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You don't have your pics on the ext sd card?



I don't know there was an option wherien some of the pics that I took got stored in SD Card and some on the phone memory.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I don't know there was an option wherien some of the pics that I took got stored in SD Card and some on the phone memory.



There is always a default location set for the pics. BTW you should check XDA for your query.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 5, 2015)

Guys assuming it may cost Rs 8k to fix the display does it make sense to get it fixed and sell it later for 10k.
Atleast I will get 2k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys assuming it may cost Rs 8k to fix the display does it make sense to get it fixed and sell it later for 10k.
> Atleast I will get 2k.



There is no guarantee when your mobo will die. Heck it may have died a while back but the local repair guy may be lying. And nobody will buy that for 10k. You may end up loosing that 8k instead.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There is no guarantee when your mobo will die. Heck it may have died a while back but the local repair guy may be lying. And nobody will buy that for 10k. You may end up loosing that 8k instead.



Bro he showed me sounds coming on after connecting the battery.
Now also when I hit the home button I get message
"No Network not available"
Also when I touch the screen I get bubble type of sound which comes when the screen is locked.
I connected the phone to my PC and I'm able to see all the files just now.


----------



## amjath (Apr 6, 2015)

My advice change the display and sell it on the way home


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> My advice change the display and sell it on the way home



Just too be on safe side so that the mobo doesn't go kaput again.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 6, 2015)

WTF.. this thread is still running?? :O


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 6, 2015)

RCuber said:


> WTF.. this thread is still running?? :O



I guess it will since my note2 had a reincarnation.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I guess it will since my note2 had a reincarnation.



Fingers crossed for that


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 10, 2015)

Guys wanted to check on one thing.
Do you think getting the Screen replaced now and then buying some better phone say One Plus one later in the year is a better option.
Maybe somehow I can scrape through for 5-6 months.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys wanted to check on one thing.
> Do you think getting the Screen replaced now and then buying some better phone say One Plus one later in the year is a better option.
> Maybe somehow I can scrape through for 5-6 months.



if u wait for the end of this year then lots of new phones will be there and even One plus two


----------



## Lenny (Apr 10, 2015)

How's the note 2 doing man?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 10, 2015)

Lenny said:


> How's the note 2 doing man?



Well currently it's sleeping with display not working.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2015)

Got this checked with another Samsung Exclusive Service Center and they informed the same thing as the first Samsung Service Center person.
Motherboard is burned and Display is gone. Only thing is this person is telling the whole thing to fix will take 15k and the better option would be to get a new phone instead.(6.5k for display and remaining for motherboard)


----------



## $hadow (Apr 12, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Got this checked with another Samsung Exclusive Service Center and they informed the same thing as the first Samsung Service Center person.
> Motherboard is burned and Display is gone. Only thing is this person is telling the whole thing to fix will take 15k and the better option would be to get a new phone instead.(6.5k for display and remaining for motherboard)



Certainly 15k is not worth on it any more, you can get Lumia 640XL with a bugger screen in that price.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 12, 2015)

Actually the local mobile store said that display is gone and it would cost me around Rs 8500 to fix it.
I thought of fixing the display and selling it say for 10k.
I would atleast get around 1-2k than getting nothing for it now.
So I went and inquired in another Samsung Service center where he said only Display would cost Rs 6.5k.
But he says motherboard is dying.
Should I dump this Note2?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Actually the local mobile store said that display is gone and it would cost me around Rs 8500 to fix it.
> I thought of fixing the display and selling it say for 10k.
> I would atleast get around 1-2k than getting nothing for it now.
> So I went and inquired in another Samsung Service center where he said only Display would cost Rs 6.5k.
> ...



yes use it as paperweight


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2015)

Only one thing I wanted to check is whose assumption should I believe the local mobile repair guy who says only display is gone or the Samsung Service guy who says both motherboard and display are gone.
Should I give it a try by replacing the display for 6.5?
Is it worth the gamble?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Only one thing I wanted to check is whose assumption should I believe the local mobile repair guy who says only display is gone or the Samsung Service guy who says both motherboard and display are gone.
> Should I give it a try by replacing the display for 6.5?
> Is it worth the gamble?



Not worth trying. 

*www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/190351-galaxy-note-2-fell-water-post2208354.html#post2208354


SaiyanGoku said:


> Power IC may go kaput, which may render the mobo useless which means your phone may die.



*www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/190351-galaxy-note-2-fell-water-post2209569.html#post2209569


SaiyanGoku said:


> No point in spending 13k for getting it fixed. You can buy better phones at that price.
> Phone's motherboard related problems aren't easy to fix. Replacing mobo parts like PowerIC is cumbersome and requires good soldering skills.
> 
> If water has anyhow reacted with any of the metallic circuit, the phone will have a slow death despite repair work and you may not know when the phone will die.
> ...


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 14, 2015)

so all the guys out here who helped me so far.
One final call please.
Should I try fixing the display for 6.5k and then try selling of the phone as it is.
@ SaiyanGoku ,amjath


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 14, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> so all the guys out here who helped me so far.
> One final call please.
> Should I try fixing the display for 6.5k and then try selling of the phone as it is.
> @ SaiyanGoku ,amjath


Motherboard is dying so no point spending 6.5k and selling this phone to anyone as it will bounce back on you in the end


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 14, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Motherboard is dying so no point spending 6.5k and selling this phone to anyone as it will bounce back on you in the end



Assuming that motherboard is not dead as said by the local mobile guy since when we switch on phone boot up sound is coming and also if I connect to PC all the files are visible. Wouldn't it be worth a gamble getting display done and selling off in a local mobile market.
I can understand selling it off to someone we know then there can be backtracking but if we sell it local mobile market who is going to backtrack.

*I wish there was some neutral phone technician who could tell me whether only display is gone or motherboard as well.*


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2015)

I really wanted to share a joke related to this incident. But since OP is sad coz of the accident, I wont.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> I really wanted to share a joke related to this incident. But since OP is sad coz of the accident, I wont.



But jokes are still welcome.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> I really wanted to share a joke related to this incident. But since OP is sad coz of the accident, I wont.



Jale pe Tata Namak Chidakna!


----------



## Minion (Apr 15, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Assuming that motherboard is not dead as said by the local mobile guy since when we switch on phone boot up sound is coming and also if I connect to PC all the files are visible. Wouldn't it be worth a gamble getting display done and selling off in a local mobile market.
> I can understand selling it off to someone we know then there can be backtracking but if we sell it local mobile market who is going to backtrack.
> 
> *I wish there was some neutral phone technician who could tell me whether only display is gone or motherboard as well.*



Get A new phone 6.5k is not worth the risk.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 20, 2015)

Get a new phone. not worth the spend.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2015)

Lenny said:


> Get a new phone. not worth the spend.



Thanks for your timely response. Otherwise I was doomed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2015)

@OP: remember this tips 

Dropped your phone in water? 5 things to do- The Times of India


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

^^Yeah, these might come in handy.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 23, 2015)

No problem. Hope you decided the right thing to do.


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2015)

Got someone is willing to take this for Rs 1000 should I go ahead and sell this off or should I see if anyone will buy for Rs 2000.

- - - Updated - - -

Got someone is willing to take this for Rs 1000 should I go ahead and sell this off or should I see if anyone will buy for Rs 2000.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 1, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Got someone is willing to take this for Rs 1000 should I go ahead and sell this off or should I see if anyone will buy for Rs 2000.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Got someone is willing to take this for Rs 1000 should I go ahead and sell this off or should I see if anyone will buy for Rs 2000.


As a paper weight ?


----------



## amjath (May 1, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Got someone is willing to take this for Rs 1000 should I go ahead and sell this off or should I see if anyone will buy for Rs 2000.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Got someone is willing to take this for Rs 1000 should I go ahead and sell this off or should I see if anyone will buy for Rs 2000.


Sell it for 3k, tell them only display problem if it is fixed it go more than 15k and all


Zangetsu said:


> As a paper weight ?


If repaired and luck is in your way it might live for more than an year. Who knows


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2015)

^ I doubt any non-noob will buy a Note 2 for even 12k which has damaged Mobo.


----------



## Lenny (May 1, 2015)

So in the end... what did you get?


----------



## amjath (May 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ I doubt any non-noob will buy a Note 2 for even 12k which has damaged Mobo.



if the mobo is damaged then can he receive calls and connect to PC


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ I doubt any non-noob will buy a Note 2 for even 12k which has damaged Mobo.


Bro if it's a damaged mobo then how come the phone is getting switched on and also I'm able to view the files when connected to the PC.
I guess if mobo is gone it will neither switch on or will show the files when connected to PC.
Is Phone motherboard different from our PC Mobo.

- - - Updated - - -



Lenny said:


> So in the end... what did you get?


Well I have to try in couple of more places.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2015)

Water damage is like a time bomb without the timer for Mobos. You can't predict when a recovered and good working mobo will die suddenly.


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

Okay. Good luck to you man. 
 [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]


----------



## ajayritik (May 15, 2015)

Lenny said:


> Okay. Good luck to you man.
> [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]


Kaheka good luck bhai.
I have already celebrated 2 months since the issue happened.


----------



## Lenny (May 19, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Kaheka good luck bhai.
> I have already celebrated 2 months since the issue happened.



2 months is very long dude. Still, good luck on your side.


----------



## ajayritik (May 19, 2015)

Lenny said:


> 2 months is very long dude. Still, good luck on your side.



Jale pe namak kyu chidak raha hai bhai.
Abhi to tere 100 posts bhi ho gaye hai.
Murdon ko jagana nahin chahiye.


----------



## LisaHandson (May 23, 2015)

You shouldn't have to insert battery or switch on device at least for 24 hr 
Still remove battery, use hair dryer to dry it completely but with cool hair and let it remain open for a day 
Shake in between and try drying carefully. 
May be soon you will get advice to keep in dry rice, a typical myth. Don't know how much it will help.


----------



## ajayritik (May 28, 2015)

LisaHandson said:


> You shouldn't have to insert battery or switch on device at least for 24 hr
> Still remove battery, use hair dryer to dry it completely but with cool hair and let it remain open for a day
> Shake in between and try drying carefully.
> May be soon you will get advice to keep in dry rice, a typical myth. *Don't know how much it will help.*


you are right don't know how much it will help especially after it's close to 3 months since that incident happen.
Mods please close this thread.


----------

